# If she were a paint what pattern would she be



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I was curious to see what paint pattern she would be if she were a paint. Let me know if their are anymore pictures you need.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm assuming you're asking what pinto pattern she is? I'm by no means an expert, but I see tobiano, splash and maybe frame.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

She IS "a pattern" .. whether or not she is a "paint" ..

I'll leave it to the experts to tell you which one (or more) that might be!

Pretty!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay well let me explain what I am asking exactly or how it was explained to me. I am no color guro by any means. I can tell you she is chestnut and white and thats it. I was told because she is not a paint she is not a pattern that she is simply "spotted". This came from a vet that was doing her coggins. So, according to them she has no pattern because she is not a paint. She is a Spotted Saddle Horse, meaning she is simply spotted and not patterned. 
If that makes any sense.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

In this picture you can kind of see up on top of her rump where the white and chestnut overlap. It now a clean line. I dont know if this has anything to with anything but just figured I would add it in there.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Okay well let me explain what I am asking exactly or how it was explained to me. I am no color guro by any means. I can tell you she is chestnut and white and thats it. I was told because she is not a paint she is not a pattern that she is simply "spotted". This came from a vet that was doing her coggins. So, according to them she has no pattern because she is not a paint. She is a Spotted Saddle Horse, meaning she is simply spotted and not patterned.
> If that makes any sense.


The vet was wrong.

There are four pinto patterns: tobiano, splash, frame and sabino. A horse can be of any breed and still display one or more of the pinto patterns. A perfect example are gypsy horses. They can have any pinto pattern. Spotted Saddle Horses are just saddlebreds displaying one or more pinto pattern.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

She is not a Paint with a capital P, as in registered APHA. However, she still has pinto markings. The words spotted and patterned are meaningless and have nothing to do with her genetic make up, which looks to entail at least Tobiano, and like others said, possibly Splash and Frame.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

What exactly are splash and frame?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

On a horse with splash, it will look like the white on the horse was literally "splashed" on the horse from bottom to top. This is a classic example of splash: http://ilovehorsies.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/paint-splashwhite.jpg

On a horse with frame, the white will look like it is being "framed" by the color. Here is an example:http://imgc.allpostersimages.com/im...g-up-hill-flitner-ranch-shell-wyoming-usa.jpg See how on the first horse, the color is "framing" the white?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

There are test's for most of the patterns if you wanna know. She is defiantly a tobiano and possibly one of the splashes as well


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

How or where do you have test done? Does the vet do? Vet will be out in april for the twice a year check ups.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> How or where do you have test done? Does the vet do? Vet will be out in april for the twice a year check ups.


 
No, no, no. No vet. You pull hair yourself and send it to a lab. Visit www.horsetesting.com


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh well...thats easy enough. LoL Thanks


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You are very welcome! Your mare is a very pretty little thing by the way


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

FGRanch said:


> There are test's for most of the patterns if you wanna know. She is defiantly a tobiano and possibly one of the splashes as well


FYI, there's only one splash pattern. There are multiple ways that splash can express, but only one gene/pattern. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry, she could have splash 1, splash 2 or splash 3.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

FGRanch said:


> Sorry, she could have splash 1, splash 2 or splash 3.


Can you explain what you mean by that? I'm only aware of a single splash gene.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you!!! She shaped up alot nicer than I anticipated. First picture is Late January 2010 Second Picture is Mid April 2010 I only had her in training for 60 days and we took a six hour trip for her first overnight trail ride.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Can you explain what you mean by that? I'm only aware of a single splash gene.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Check out the link I posted, it explains what all three of them are. Sorry I am on my mobile it is easier that way.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Looking at her hooves I would take a guess and say she has Splash 1.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

all four hooves are vertically striped black/white.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

FGRanch said:


> Check out the link I posted, it explains what all three of them are. Sorry I am on my mobile it is easier that way.


Apparently I'm missing something. I only see one test for splash and no explanation. *shrug*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Splashed White Overo (SW-1, SW-2, SW-3)

Sorry I was wrong, it doesn't explain each splash white gene in detail. Under the title you will see the 3 sub splash genes SW1, SW2, SW3. I haven't really taken the time to study the SW patterns so I can't explain them all to you accurately. And yes, there is one test, it test for all three sub genes.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

FGRanch said:


> Splashed White Overo (SW-1, SW-2, SW-3)
> 
> Sorry I was wrong, it doesn't explain each splash white gene in detail. Under the title you will see the 3 sub splash genes SW1, SW2, SW3. I haven't really taken the time to study the SW patterns so I can't explain them all to you accurately. And yes, there is one test, it test for all three sub genes.


Interesting. I couldn't get to that for some reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> all four hooves are vertically striped black/white.


Not confirmed or anything, but the ones that I have seen test positive for SW1 usually have stripped feet  Let me know if you do get her tested, I would be very curious to see if she does have SW1.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I will probably just have her tested out of curiousity just because it will annoy me until I do. I have another mare to ad pictures of as well. To see what she is. This other mare I only have one picture of. She has some black markings on her chest But other than that her opposite side Is identical to this side.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That second mare I will leave to the true experts. I will hazard a guess and say frame, splash, sabino (in the "jagged"edges of her color), and maybe tobiano. Not sure on those last two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The chestnut and white mare definitely has tobiano - the way the white is running from the legs up to the topline, and the reverse, is a typical tobiano trait. Splash is also there from the looks - her blaze is very "bottom heavy". I would also suspect frame - the white is trying to move horizontally on both her neck and her body.

The black and white is tobiano, splash and frame, maybe sabino.

DraftyAiresMum - there are more than 4 pinto patterns. When you want to count the individual genes that can cause pinto patterning, there is somewhere close to twenty - that we know of. About half of these are testable at this point.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

also if you look close on her you can see the black unlaying the white on her face. I dont know if that helps any.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> The chestnut and white mare definitely has tobiano - the way the white is running from the legs up to the topline, and the reverse, is a typical tobiano trait. Splash is also there from the looks - her blaze is very "bottom heavy". I would also suspect frame - the white is trying to move horizontally on both her neck and her body.
> 
> The black and white is tobiano, splash and frame, maybe sabino.
> 
> DraftyAiresMum - there are more than 4 pinto patterns. When you want to count the individual genes that can cause pinto patterning, there is somewhere close to twenty - that we know of. About half of these are testable at this point.


Ah, thank you


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> DraftyAiresMum - there are more than 4 pinto patterns. When you want to count the individual genes that can cause pinto patterning, there is somewhere close to twenty - that we know of. About half of these are testable at this point.


I was going for very basic, as I didn't want to overload the OP. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

thats the only other picture I have of this mare.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> also if you look close on her you can see the black unlaying the white on her face. I dont know if that helps any.


This is caused by tobiano, and is called "haloing". It is normal for tobiano edges to have this extra ring around them that appears slightly lighter than the colour.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Awww.....the second mare was a splurge buy. Picked her up one evening for $450 she was in bad shape. The first mare is my personal horse. Shes goes everywhere with me. She loves to travel.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

So, what is tobiano then?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Tobiano is a pinto gene. It causes the white to come up from the legs (often they have high stockings that run into the body white) and down from the spine. The white will try to meet in the middle. It leaves round patches of colour, usually the chest, head and flank will be the only places with colour on a horse with lots of white.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Now that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Chiilaa said:


> This is caused by tobiano, and is called "haloing". It is normal for tobiano edges to have this extra ring around them that appears slightly lighter than the colour.


 
I didn't know that actually (Just recently starting getting into color) I have a mare that I don't belive is tobiano with the "Haloing." Is this possible or does she maybe carry tobiano?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There are other causes FGRanch, but it is most commonly associated with tobiano or appaloosa spotting.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hmmm interesting. As far as I can guess (No testing yet) she is overo, frame and SW1 and SW2


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

FGRanch said:


> Hmmm interesting. As far as I can guess (No testing yet) she is overo, frame and SW1 and SW2


A picture would be good, I could have a stab at it


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Tiff - Test her! Test her!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Chiilaa said:


> A picture would be good, I could have a stab at it


 
I shall start my own thread called "Color Experts Wanted -AQHA/APHA mare" So as not to steal this thread, which I kinda already did. Sorry OP


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

I found this website that may help you. It has all the different pinto color patterns and what each one means. Hope it helps
Equine Color Genetics


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot!!! I have never followed colors/patterns etc cause they dont have a whole lot of meaning to me. I was reading on here a while back about breeding and getting a lethal white foal and then I got curious about both of my mares having so much white. Neither of my mares as long as they are with me (which will never be sold unless something tragic happens) will never see the day that they will have foal but it just got me curious as to whether either one of my mares would have to watched out for when it came to that.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

About the $450 mare, if she is broke and under 20 years of age, I'll give you your money back on her. Pretty girl.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

She is turning 8 yo this year and she is broke. She has the best running walk in this world. She will not under any circumstances come out of her gait. She has no idea how to trot, canter, gallop, etc. if she cant gait it she dont do it. She is very very in your pocket horse. Wonderful personality with a WHOLE LOT of get up and go. She rides in a simple snaffle or halter, saddle or bareback. Shes a great little mare. She was broke in as a 2 yo and left and then we bought her in October of 2011.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like you got a real deal on her.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Celeste said:


> Sounds like you got a real deal on her.


she is very toed out. so bad that when we bought her knees and pasterns hit when she walked. her left front is still toed out a good bit the right front almost looks normal again. she will always be slightly toed out but she stole my heart. i would have paid five grand for her to get her out of the situation she was in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm glad that you found her.


----------

